# Scorpion has some kind of white fungus, PLEASE HELP



## cooper15 (Feb 20, 2016)

So I bought an emperor scorpion off a guy who kept it in a bin with no additional heat besides room temp and was on soaking wet substrate. It had this white stuff growing on its pincers, tails, head, and front pair of legs. I have it on dry peat moss right now with a big shallow waterdish and a lamp above it getting the cage to about 80. It's been a few months and the fungus is still kind of there but now only on the claws and head. Is there any way to help get rid of this? I;ve tried using a Q tip to brush some of it off but it doesn't seem to be doing much and he's not a fan. This is my first scorpion and I'm told this is an easy species to care for I'm just trying to get him back up to full health. Also, he won't eat from tongs for me like I see in many other scorpion feeding videos. I believe he's eaten because I toss a cricket in once a week and sometimes I can find it again and sometimes I can't so I assume he ate it but he hasn't eaten for me in about a month and a half now. Any help is greatly appreciated, you can see in the pics the remaining white stuff on his pincers and the spot on his head just behind his eyes


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe it's the picture quality but, I'm not seeing the white fungus you're referring to ?


----------



## wodesorel (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm seeing it on the claws and that bigger patch on the right side of his back. I have no first-hand experience with this, but I'm wondering if it's an environmental fungus from the severe humidity and lack of air flow it had been living in. I've seen similar growth in the soil of potted tropical plants, and while it dies off in dry conditions it never seems to break down over time. Hopefully someone else here knows of something topical that can be safely used.

The peat moss is good as it's acidic and will prevent further growth. I would recommend giving him several inches of it moist though so he can dig a burrow. That should help physically scrub off what's stuck. 

Are you sure it's a he? Those are some thick sides and I'd be leaning toward it being a gravid female from those photos. It looks either slightly dehydrated or older with how much ruffling is occurring along the sides, but it could also be from weight loss if it's off its food. They do need a moist burrow or higher humidity to be comfortable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 22, 2016)

+1 to what wodesorel said. Hopefully the extra peat moss will help. Leave him/her in there for a for days/weeks and then switch the whole thing out and check on the fungal growth.


----------

